

21 Days of Rage for Some EBay Sellers - Cadsby
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/11/your-money/ebay-policy-leaves-some-sellers-fuming.html?ref=technology

======
SoftwareMaven
Why not keep the money in an interest bearing account and give the interest to
the people who own the money? It's not so much about eBay earning interest,
it's about me _not_ earning interest (among other things). eBay not earning
interest doesn't fix that.

~~~
Lazare
What eBay is trying to do is protect themselves from the allegation that they
are flagging accounts so that they can profit from the interest on the float.

The easiest and cheapest way to do that - for them - is to simply hold the
float in a non-interest bearing account. By contrast, giving the interest to
the sellers would add a lot of paperwork and complications relating to taxes
and such.

------
joshmlewis
This happened to me a few times. I did have a new account but after I made a
few successful sells it still happened. Shipping to California took a week or
more plus an additional 3 days of "review" period, it really sucks. There's
also a new charge called final value free where they take a chunk of what you
sell and keep it, apart from the seller fees already. If you sell something
for $200 you better believe it'll be $170 before it's over with.

I don't know if it's greed, or they really are trying to be helpful but it's
starting to be a pain. eBay is turning into MySpace, I wonder who the Facebook
will be?

------
rurounijones
So once again a large company introduces filters / AI / algorithms that screw
up and occasionally (Or not so occasionally) screw the little guy.

and you know that, unless the little guy can get media interest to help on his
behalf, there is nothing he can do.

